# Solder or not



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

What are the pros and cons of soldering your speaker wires? What about banana jacks? Thanks Garry.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

soldering or tinning the ends of the wire can be very helpful, but I've found I much prefer banana jacks. It makes hooking up the speakers so much easier.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Check this out:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/209027-post.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that solder will "flow" away from the pressure points and this can cause a poor connection over time. This is why aluminum wire in houses is sometimes a problem.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The pro to tinning wires is that you minimize the probems of stray strands that might touch a chassis or opposite polarity causing shorts.

I don't know of any downsides to it unless you use too much and it is under a great deal of pressure. It might result in the connection needing to be tightened over time, but I have not had that issue. I use tinned ends on the speaker leads in the shop all the time for safety and durability.


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like I will buy 3 pairs of banana jacks. Thanks everyone.


----------

